# LG G Pad 8.3



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 19, 2014)

It's been out a little while now and has picked up quite good reviews for the price. Nothing game changing, but has a slightly bigger screen the Nexus 7 at a similar price and also has a Micro SD slot, which I like in a device. IR as well so can be used as universal remote in the living room. Anybody got one and care to comment before I hit buy. It's £200 from most sites, but I've found some new ones on ebay for about £150.

Tech Radar Review


----------



## mack (Jul 20, 2014)

I've had one for a few months now..needs rooting to get rid of the lg crap..stick the mahdi ROM on it and its a fantastic piece of kit.

Screen size is for me so much better, reading PDF mags and web browsing is much better than the nexus. 

The only complaint I have is the screen can be a little dark when watching movies..however using MX player and whacking up the brightness does the job.

Im very happy with it unless google brings out a lush nexus 8.

Battery life is good, can play Fifa 14. On it no problem, just watched the german gp on a sopcast stream, no issues.

Get one..root it..and enjoy it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks mack, I've now ordered one. My first tablet.  

I'm always a little wary of rooting new devices, but I'm hoping using a launcher like Nova will side step that for a bit.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 20, 2014)

64gb cards have fallen very nicely in price!


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 21, 2014)

I had one and it was excellent. Only complaint is that the speakers are annoyingly toss. I got rid of it as I think of it going to have a tablet I'd need it to be much bigger...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 23, 2014)

Well after a few hours playing I'm very impressed! Paid £150 and I think it's a bit of a bargain. Someone made a joke a about it just being a big version of my phone. They're right and I love it for it. Was quite odd to watch all my apps appear mins after signing in, right up to my predictions on SwiftKey. 8" is a very nice site for me quite a jump from 7 but just about useable one handed. Like the smart cover feature that turns the screen on when  I open the case. Not spent much time with the default launcher as Nova went straight on and by god it feels nippy.


----------

